# Scared of the unknown



## Tiredofgraves (Apr 12, 2013)

Hello.....I been coming on here for a while reading everyone post now finally I can post lol... Well back in 2011, I was having major problems with my health.....my hair start to fall out....had a enlarged goiter......losing weight....n my eyes started to bulge out....heart palpitations.......high blood pressure n high pulse rate etc....in 2012...I was diagnosis with.graves disease /hyperthyroidism.......both of my grandmothers (one had thyroid cancer and one had graves) and my cousin had graves and had the surgery as well....

Fast forward....I am going to a endocrinologist n she stated.that my levels are not under controlled by the meds I'm taking which is methtamizole 10mgs 2xs a day....so she referred me to a surgeon to remove the enlarged thyroid gland I have......I refused to take the radio active iodine because of the severe Ged I have..plus I have 3 young children which is impossible for me to stay away from......so I decided to have surgery....
Well, I have to see the surgeon on April 22nd and I don't know what to expect and I'm, terrified of the unknown.....I am so tired and I want it to be over so I can get my life back.....so you guys have any advice for me.....or encouraging words...I d:sad0049 appreciate it a lot from other people who are just like me who been through it....thank u :hugs:


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi and welcome!

It's scary, I get it...but the surgery is actually easy. Getting your meds properly adjusted can be a challenge, but if you can hang in there, it gets better. Life without a diseased thyroid I infinitely better than life with the disease. 

If you have any specific questions, don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## Tiredofgraves (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks Joplin for your response....Yes its very scary......I get terrible anxiety because of the surgery and the recovery process....I do have, questions....what do I expect at the consultation? how long is the recovery and surgery it self etc? I have been doing research online but it doesn't give, me,a lot of info and I like to know from people who has been through the consultation, surgery, etc....y'all have, been an inspiration to me and I see I am, not alone in this journey


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

My surgeon explained what he'd do, how he'd close the wound, how he would manage pain after, and how my hormone replacement medication would be handled. I really like my surgeon, but I'll tell you that I got most of my support from family, friends, and nurses...surgeons can be cut and dry some times. 

I was told to stay home two weeks, but could have easily gone back at one week (I have a non-physically demanding job). My surgery was on a Monday and I was doing work at home that Wednesday. By that Friday, I was back taking care of my horses. And, my husband and I re-roofed the house 14 days later.

I had really very little pain and what soreness I did have was controlled by Advil. For me, the biggest issues where having v-neck shirts and insulated cups with straws because drinking was a little difficult.


----------



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi TiredofGraves...I have surgery this coming Tuesday, so have already been through the consultation. I can tell you my experience to this point. I had been seeing my endo since November 2009. I had a lull of over 2 years with no symptoms and then it came back. My endo did an Ultrasound at the office and told me I would need to go for the RAIU as I now had nodules with goiter. He gave me names of several ENT/surgeons and the one I picked operates at the closest hospital to us. That was the first plus. My hubby went with me for moral support at my visit with the ENT...thank goodness he did. I was asked a bunch of questions related to swallowing, sleeping, all Graves related things. He then checked my vocal cords with a tube that goes down your nose to your throat. That was a shocker, and why I was glad hubby was there! He "numbed" it beforehand, so there was no pain at all, just a yucky taste from the numbing agent as well as something that cleared my sinuses right up lol. I can't remember the name of the med. They were both sprayed into my nose and I had to take a deep breath when he did it. He looked over all my reports from the US and RAIU as well as my endo's paperwork. He was very pleasant and he and hubby got along wonderfully! I'm very pleased with him, for sure. He asked if we had any questions and thoroughly answered them. His office set up all of my pre-op tests (ekg, chest x-ray, and my PCP) to okay me for surgery. I actually got the phone call this morning to tell me I am all set. Last thing to do is be there at 5:30 Tuesday morning for surgery at 7:30. I'm very happy that I am the first surgery of the day. At the visit he also gave me a play by play of what would transpire at the hospital. I also already have my follow up appointment with the ENT set. He said if I felt I needed something to calm my nerves beforehand, to just give the office a call....for the most part, it's so far so good...although I have my moments! I think the best thing is to ask as many questions as you need to. Write them down ahead of time. My biggest questions and one he couldn't answer with a certainty is if I might have thyroid cancer. He said he doesn't think so, but he will know for sure after pathology. I didn't bother with an FNA, as it is coming out regardless. Didn't feel like putting myself through that. And he was honest about it.

I know exactly how you feel after dealing with Graves/hyper and TED for this long. At this point, I'm looking forward to not having the palpitations most of all. I also have a tendency to get very "emotional" (getting aggravated and yelling...which I usually don't do) It will be so much better on the "other side" of all this. I know it will take a bit to get the replacement meds right, but that sounds easier to deal with. I hope you have a great appointment with the surgeon and that you really like them! Let us know how you make out.

Sorry this got long


----------



## JudithP3 (Apr 6, 2013)

Reading your experience sounds like you were talking about my appt with my surgeon right down to the nasal numbing and scope. (checked my vocal cords). I'm a week after you on the 23rd...  Good Luck to everyone


----------



## Tiredofgraves (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks for the quick response......thanks for the advice and it will help me a lot when I go see the surgeon....I have written down a lot of questions and did my research on the doctor that's doing my surgery....he's seems great and cannot wait to meet him.....he's not a ENT he's a general surgeon but has a lot of experience with thyroidectomies so that's really cool...I have a lot of support around, me like friends, and family and now you guys so I'm extremely blessed a far as that goes.....I, will defintely let you know what, happens on, that, day and good luck on your surgery and recovery jsgarden you are in my prayers


----------



## Tiredofgraves (Apr 12, 2013)

Yea,I know what you mean. I also, had the US and the RAIU test back in December and March that, shows no changes and that thyroid enlarged to the point now I'm having breathing and swallowing issues its hard ...I see myself emotional crying one minute the next, minute I'm telling and cursing everyone out......and sometimes people don't understand truthfully what, you going through on a everyday basis......but I just can't wait til this, journey is, over cause its, been very tough for, me to deal with but I know this, surgery will give, me back my life, do I can, get back to, at, least some,"normality"


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Tiredofgraves said:


> Hello.....I been coming on here for a while reading everyone post now finally I can post lol... Well back in 2011, I was having major problems with my health.....my hair start to fall out....had a enlarged goiter......losing weight....n my eyes started to bulge out....heart palpitations.......high blood pressure n high pulse rate etc....in 2012...I was diagnosis with.graves disease /hyperthyroidism.......both of my grandmothers (one had thyroid cancer and one had graves) and my cousin had graves and had the surgery as well....
> 
> Fast forward....I am going to a endocrinologist n she stated.that my levels are not under controlled by the meds I'm taking which is methtamizole 10mgs 2xs a day....so she referred me to a surgeon to remove the enlarged thyroid gland I have......I refused to take the radio active iodine because of the severe Ged I have..plus I have 3 young children which is impossible for me to stay away from......so I decided to have surgery....
> Well, I have to see the surgeon on April 22nd and I don't know what to expect and I'm, terrified of the unknown.....I am so tired and I want it to be over so I can get my life back.....so you guys have any advice for me.....or encouraging words...I d:sad0049 appreciate it a lot from other people who are just like me who been through it....thank u :hugs:


I am glad you are going to have the surgery. I am a Graves' patient and I have to tell you that staying in that condition was a lot more scary than ablating the thyroid.

No regrets here. And once you are through this, you will feel the same.


----------



## Tiredofgraves (Apr 12, 2013)

Thank Andros.......yes the, disease is a, nightmare...but I know it be all over in due time.......thank God.....


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I was so sick of Graves and all of the craziness with it. I am so glad I had the surgery. I feel almost normal!! Best wishes to you!


----------

